
New Hutter Prize submission – 8 years since previous winner - byronknoll
https://encode.ru/threads/2769-Hutter-Prize-submission
======
schoen
It's a little strange to me that the challenge is always to compress the exact
same file. The FAQ talks about this a little bit, but a compressor can become
rather specialized to compress that file, and not necessarily perform as well
on other corpora, right?

